# Eheim 2211



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I purchased a "new in box" 2011 from an estate sell. You set it up almost like a 2215 or 2217 or a 2213 w/o the media baskets.
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_media_setup.html#classic
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/_download/manual/Classic_2211.pdf

I couldn't find the coarse or fine pads, so I purchased the EHFIFIX and EHFISYNTH Filter Media. I also purchased the EHFIMECH "noodles" mechanical media and the SUBSTRAT PRO bio filter media.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Left C said:


> I purchased a "new in box" 2011 from an estate sell. You set it up almost like a 2215 or 2217 or a 2213 w/o the media baskets.
> http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_media_setup.html#classic
> http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/_download/manual/Classic_2211.pdf
> 
> I couldn't find the coarse or fine pads, so I purchased the EHFIFIX and EHFISYNTH Filter Media. I also purchased the EHFIMECH "noodles" mechanical media and the SUBSTRAT PRO bio filter media.


Thanks, I've got a 2213 that I've modded without the baskets but it is too much flo for my Mini M. So I found a great deal on another ADA setup. I hope the ADA Lily pipes fit the newer ADA tank with 5mm glass instead of 4mm. I figure I will just transfer alot of the 2213 over to the 2211.

Do you own both a 2213 and 2211? If so could you possibly show a side by side picture?

Also do you have the base that came with it. the square one? Wanna sell it or the whole filter:icon_roll.

Craig


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a 2213 and a 2011, but I don't have a way to take any pictures. This link has the specs and dimensions in mm.
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_classic.html

I don't know where you can get a 7250568 square base in the US.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw that. There is a pretty big difference in size. Hope I like the flow of it compared to the 2213. The 2213 likes to move the substrate around on me.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Where did you get your 2211?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

left c said:


> where did you get your 2211?


apc


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought Rolins Mini M, Eheim 2211 with ADA glass ware over at APC.

Craig


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

DOH! CL got me...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> DOH! CL got me...


haha, I saw that deal. Sounds great.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at Ocean Aquarium, and I saw an Eheim 2211 in a bucket, and it was TINY. The pump head was maybe 3-4" in diameter:icon_eek:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeha according to the Eheim site it is about 4.5" across and about 12" tall. Just a little guy.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Yeha according to the Eheim site it is about 4.5" across and about 12" tall. Just a little guy.


dang! That's sooo small!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> dang! That's sooo small!


I know 78 gph 4.5" across, 12" tall. Susposed to have about 1.5L capacity, we'll see though. Wondering if the 10mm double taps can be connected to the 12mm ones. threading may be the same size and I can keep my inline heater

Craig


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the 2011 with lava rocks and large cylinder sponge. The 2211 is perfect for the mini M and the little lily pipes are great too. Yeah, I would think the 2213 is too much flow for a 5.5 gallon.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

dougiefresh said:


> I have the 2011 with lava rocks and large cylinder sponge. The 2211 is perfect for the mini M and the little lily pipes are great too. Yeah, I would think the 2213 is too much flow for a 5.5 gallon.


Do you have the Lillys for yours? Will they fit the new 5mm thick glass tanks as that is what my Mini M is?

Craig


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Do you have the Lillys for yours? Will they fit the new 5mm thick glass tanks as that is what my Mini M is?
> 
> Craig


I would think so...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I would think so...


So do I, I know the old ADA glass top didn't


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

I do have the lily pipes. I don't know if I have 5mm or 4mm mini M. I bought the tank at the end of November. It looks like there's tolerance for a little extra thickness.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 2213 on my mini m and it works great. I just drilled out the holes on the spraybar so the pressure of the water exiting was lessened. I couldnt be happier!


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i use a 2211 on my mini-m as well. i run it inline thru a chilller and i still have to throttle it down a bit via the shut off valves to keep from blowing everying around (CRS and brigittae). its perfect for the m, it doesnt hold nearly the same media as a 2213, but for a tank that small its enough. i just used extra eheim media i had laying around and cut down a few of the 2213 replacement pads to fit. only drawback for me is that the outlet tubing is a weird small diameter, had to get eheim adapters to get it to fit on my chiller intake/outake.

Bsmith782, i know you like high flow, but man, i use 2213's on my 20L and 30 breeders and i still blow the inverts around. i did drill out the holes on the spray bar also, but i guess i didnt make the holes large enough. maybe on the next tank....


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

PM sent with pics so there is no thread derailment goings on... 



dhavoc said:


> i use a 2211 on my mini-m as well. i run it inline thru a chilller and i still have to throttle it down a bit via the shut off valves to keep from blowing everying around (CRS and brigittae). its perfect for the m, it doesnt hold nearly the same media as a 2213, but for a tank that small its enough. i just used extra eheim media i had laying around and cut down a few of the 2213 replacement pads to fit. only drawback for me is that the outlet tubing is a weird small diameter, had to get eheim adapters to get it to fit on my chiller intake/outake.
> 
> Bsmith782, i know you like high flow, but man, i use 2213's on my 20L and 30 breeders and i still blow the inverts around. i did drill out the holes on the spray bar also, but i guess i didnt make the holes large enough. maybe on the next tank....


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> apc



fine.. I'll be the noob and ask. What is apc ?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> PM sent with pics so there is no thread derailment goings on...


I would be interested in the pics aswell.

My main thing is I only use the Cal or Lily pipes with my setup so way to drill bigger holes 

Craig


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Craig, I have used a dremel to drill holes in test tubes and other glass objects. You could probably do it if you were very careful.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

"PM sent with pics so there is no thread derailment goings on... "

got em, i can see why it works now, he has drilled the holes out to at least 5x the original diameter or more. will try that on the next 2213 i setup.

i have also tried the 2211 impeller in a 2213, and that works also.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Ygpm. 

Hey, same flow rate + less pressure = WIN!



craigthor said:


> i would be interested in the pics aswell.
> 
> My main thing is i only use the cal or lily pipes with my setup so way to drill bigger holes
> 
> craig


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Craig

Were you able to find the 7250568 square base for your 2211? If so, where?

Left C


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nope  will have to keep looking I guess.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I just put one of fishman's lillys on my 2213 in my mini m. I really dont like the way the flow is. It is too "one spot" I can't find away to make current around the whole tank so im afraid co2 enriched water isnt flowing everywhere. No worris though he is in the process of making me a clear spraybar so I can have the best of both worlds. Actually 3 worlds, non obtrusive looks, good water dispursion and easier cleaning! 

In short you have no worries of thinking the lilly will cause too much flow, its quite the oppositte in my experience. :thumbsup:



Craigthor said:


> Nope  will have to keep looking I guess.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Nope  will have to keep looking I guess.


OK. 

I'll send an email to Eheim NA and see what they say. When I get a response, I'll let you know.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> I just put one of fishman's lillys on my 2213 in my mini m. I really dont like the way the flow is. It is too "one spot" I can't find away to make current around the whole tank so im afraid co2 enriched water isnt flowing everywhere. No worris though he is in the process of making me a clear spraybar so I can have the best of both worlds. Actually 3 worlds, non obtrusive looks, good water dispursion and easier cleaning!
> 
> In short you have no worries of thinking the lilly will cause too much flow, its quite the oppositte in my experience. :thumbsup:


 
In order to get good flow you have to have the Intake and return next to each other on one side. I will snap some pictures later. I get suberb flow now with them set up this way.

Craig


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Left C said:


> OK.
> 
> I'll send an email to Eheim NA and see what they say. When I get a response, I'll let you know.


This is the message that I got from Eheim NA this morning about the 7250568 2211 base: 

"Dear Left C, 

Please note that model 2011 was discontinued in 1983. The model with the base was introduced in North America in 2008. The base is not an item that is currently in stock however we should receive it with our next order in 2-3 weeks.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require further assistance.

Yours truly,

Ernesto Cedeno
Technical Support 
[email protected] 
http://www.eheim.com/
EHEIM North America Reg."


Wow, my "new in box" 2011 is over 25 years old!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

left c- gabe is sending me 2 from japan.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That's great news!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Got the 2211 setup can't believe they stoped making these.... Great filters for nano tanks.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Look what I got today :eek5:










































Left C drop me your Info again can you... :redface:

Craig


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hot Dang!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Left C said:


> Hot Dang!


:flick::biggrin::drool::icon_cool:hihi::icon_twis


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Craigthor,

How long it last that Co2 system that you have, I mean the small cylinder? How often you replace the cylinder? And do you turn off the system at night? 

I planning to get one of those for my 5.5.

Thanks!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure haven't used one up yet. probably about a month or so I would say. I only run about 1 bps and shut it off at night via the solenoid.

Craig


----------

